# FEMA tests? Requirements? Help me, please!



## HeatherLovesEMS (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi

I'm an EMS student in San Joaquin County, California. I heard you need to do certain required tests on FEMA.gov but I can't for the life of me find them on the website!! :blink: Can anyone help me out?? Thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

You don't "need" any of them for an EMS certification but most employers like to see them and more than likely will make you take them upon hire if you don't already have them. 

http://training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp

Most commonly required are IS-100 or 100HCb, 200 and 700. My agency made me redo 100 that was specific to our county plan.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 16, 2011)

You can also take it though http://training.nwcg.gov/courses/i100.html
They don't require a Ssn like the FEMA site.


----------



## HeatherLovesEMS (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Eh if your not illegal/non-citizen it's not an issue. FEMA is a government agency, they wont be doing anything weird with your SSN but that's just me. Plus if someone went through the effort to steal my identity they'd be a very angry panda! haha

Side note: my service wanted them directly from FEMA.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got aliens in government bunkers trying to retrieve my Ssn  I'm putting up a fight.


----------

